

Facebook's New Way to Combat Child Pornography - joeyespo
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/facebook-to-combat-child-porn-using-microsofts-technology/

======
joeyespo
The link includes a video explaining Microsoft's PhotoDNA. It's essentially a
one-way hash of a photo. Having done some image processing work, it's
interesting how simple the idea of a photo's fingerprint is.

